# Robin's Breed/s?



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

He's got such unique features,he's hard to describe! 

Here goes... 


Robin is slightly long-haired,has a white belly,and over the past 2 years,his gray,striped patches have come to cover most of his back. They taper off to dark orange and his stripes taper down his sides. He's got hairy ears. Had 'em as a kitten. He's VERY agile and 1 heck of a little mouser!


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Without any papers he would just be a domestic longhaired or medium haired! Cats aren't like dogs where you can discern what breeds have been mixed in throughout the generations, as purebred cats are more of particular breeding of moggie traits, so all colourings, shapes, fur lengths, and personalities are found in all cats! He sounds cute, and people may be able to help you describe his colouring, but I've no idea.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Sounds like a domestic medium haired gray and white tabby... got a picture? 

Jackiepoo is right, cat breeds are all taken from the general population of cats and bred from there; cats don't start out as a breed, it's the opposite where humans find something interesting and breed to reproduce it and give it a name, so most cats don't really originate from any breed and all personalities, shapes, sizes and pretty much all colors are possible in the general population.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I STILL think he might be a Cyppie!!! He DOES like Greek yogurt!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm not into breeds - most of them came from generic cats anyway, but he sounds majorly cute - I'd love to see a pic!!


----------

